# What's up with John Simon?



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know anything about him but he appears to be a WP performance stallion and there's a limit to how many WP bred youngsters you can sell for top money as the market for them isn't huge


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He's a good looking horse. What's his breeding fee and what's the price range you're seeing on his offspring?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> What's his breeding fee?


$1,500 stud fee.

No idea of what his offspring are bringing or doing.
Found the website about him...
_Humphrey Quarter Horses - Stallion Station Whitesboro, Texas > Stallions > John Simon_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## TKal13 (Nov 12, 2018)

jaydee said:


> I don't know anything about him but he appears to be a WP performance stallion and there's a limit to how many WP bred youngsters you can sell for top money as the market for them isn't huge


 Actually, there is a rather large market for WP horses ATM


----------



## AndalusianRobyn (Nov 27, 2017)

What's the quality level on the mares like? Could be a factor


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> $1,500 stud fee.
> 
> No idea of what his offspring are bringing or doing.
> Found the website about him...
> ...


The OP mentioned that it appears his offspring are for sale really low for his quality and price of his breeding fee. That's what made me curious about what the OP has seen them advertised for. The days of "3X the stud fee at birth" are long gone.


----------

